# Anyone has these tests??



## 15468 (Mar 19, 2006)

I am scheduled for the following tests and would like to know what to expect - Gastric emptying testesophageal manometrycatheter free ph testI have much difficulty tolerating anything being placed my mouth or throat and tend to gag easily. How have others sucessfully completed these tests?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome LL.


----------



## 15759 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi, I'm not sure if I am posting too late if you have had them yet or not but I just went for the esophagael manometry today and cant say it was the most fun. I also have trouble with the gag reflex and panick attacks so it made it impossible to do, she had to pull the tube out as I wouldnt stop gagging. My Dad had this done and said he felt nothing and had no problems..so I guess everyone is different.I have the catheter free ph test (BRAVO test I am guessing you mean) being placed tomorrow during and upper endoscopy.I heard the gastric emptying is a breeze since nothing it placed down your throat. Goodluck,and make sure the doctors know to make you as comfy as possible..sometimes they just do the minimum.


----------

